# What P is this?



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

SOld to me as a Rhom but i think its a BRandtii.ITs very aggressive and it likes to bites fish in the face


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This is weird...I was looking at this thread then it splited itself into two of same thread.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You've a 2nd thread with pic Rocco.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh shot,I dont know how i ended up getting a 2nd thread,can a mod please erase that,something must have messed up


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Add your photos into this thread. I don't think the fish is S. brandtii. My first impression is S. sanchezi, but need a better look at it later tonight.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

I have another Sanchezi and this one is way more aggressive,its about 3"s and it wont allow anything in the tank,It also has a very faded Hyleine(sp?) line on its tail compared to the other fish you guys Id'd as a sanchezi


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Frank,juvenile S.Sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cco Posted Today, 04:54 PM
> I have another Sanchezi and this one is way more aggressive,its about 3"s and it wont allow anything in the tank,*It also has a very faded Hyleine(sp?) line* on its tail compared to the other fish you guys Id'd as a sanchezi


For that reason is why this species was originally placed as a spilopleura complex member (it's not) its a rhombeus complex member.

I had a deep look at the belly scutes when the photo was enlarged. I'm fairly certain the fish is S. sanchezi.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

I know it all depends on the fish but generally speaking,is the sanchezi and aggressive fish cause this fish is nuts and from what i read,sanchezi is very mild


----------



## mr.shawn (Oct 28, 2004)

yes, sanchezi are aggressive and it will bite anything that move depend where it's at cause my will follow anything that it see and would try to attack it hard.....my was sold to me as a black piranha but then it turn out to be S. sanchezi.........it's true......... look at my pics and see what you think of my sanchezi to yours Rocco......................







my sanchezi is about 5inch long and 4 1/4 wide....it's about 1 1/2 year old.... sorry to pic is bad but ill put one better pic up soon...............

View attachment 42801


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice fish but I dont think mine looks anything like yours in coloration,especially that they are of similar size,mine is more yellow


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rocco Posted Today, 05:07 PM
> I know it all depends on the fish but generally speaking,is the sanchezi and aggressive fish cause this fish is nuts and from what i read,sanchezi is very mild


There is no way to measure aggression in a fish. That is solely and individual trait and can't (shouldn't) be tagged to a particular species. In PFURY and elsewhere among hobbyists, you will always get a "fish is aggressive or a fish is not aggressive" response. So I caution you not to use that same formula when dealing with S. sanchezi or any other species of pirana.

As for coloration differences, its not cut in stone a fish will be a specific color because many factors in your aquarium can effect its "tank colors". Often what you see in the wild will not be the same in the tank. S. sanchezi is not a large species and 6-7inches is the total max length recorded by science. Its possible the difference in coloration may also have to do with the age of the fish.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

THanks for the help Frank(I know you we dont know each other but everyone calls you Frank,Is that okay if I address you the same way?)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That's my name. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## mr.shawn (Oct 28, 2004)

Rocco said:


> Nice fish but I dont think mine looks anything like yours in coloration,especially that they are of similar size,mine is more yellow
> [snapback]825559[/snapback]​


well look at the better pic i just posted.................


----------

